# Groomer - Myke Irving



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

He says he is nationally known so I was just wondering. Chyna has an appointment with him on Saturday. I'm thinking about getting her cut like this:










I am really in love with this cut. I just hope her hair looks that good with it short.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I have no idea who the groomer is but I don't know anyone anyway







I just wanted to say that I love this cut and I think she will look great. can't wait to see her pictures.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am not familiar with the groomer but I adore the cut. PIctures afterwards please.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's an adorable cut!!! This is the only information I found on Google:

http://www.chesapeake.va.us/services/citiz...ke_Irving.shtml

Same spelling, and he's in VA, but??


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know about the groomer but I like that cut.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> That's an adorable cut!!! This is the only information I found on Google:
> 
> http://www.chesapeake.va.us/services/citiz...ke_Irving.shtml
> 
> Same spelling, and he's in VA, but??[/B]



hmmmmm I don't know. I spoke to him today. He said that I could stay and watch so that was a plus for me. I will take pics of her when she gets it done. I wonder will her clothes still fits without all that hair


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I am so scared. I just left my baby with Myke. He was very gentle with her. The grooming table is out in the open so that you can see him trim the pups. People that were there before me dropping off thier pups were speaking to him like they new him for years. It settled me some, but still this is my little Chyna Doll. She isn't use to being without her mommie! He better treat her right!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I am so scared. I just left my baby with Myke. He was very gentle with her. The grooming table is out in the open so that you can see him trim the pups. People that were there before me dropping off thier pups were speaking to him like they new him for years. It settled me some, but still this is my little Chyna Doll. She isn't use to being without her mommie! He better treat her right![/B]


Since you are worried about leaving her, why not just stay, since you said he was OK with it. I think it'd be fun to see how the magic is done! I bet she will look adorable! Can't wait to see......


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I love the cut, I can't wait to see little Chyna after, I think she will look positively adorable








Koko almost has that same cut, but his ears are longer, I am seriously thinking of having his ears trimmed up though as they are rather whispy.

Here is Koko after his hair cut.
[attachment=24424:attachment]


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

She looks adorable! I have to get use to her with less hair though. She is exhausted. She won't let me get any good pics of her. I will try to get some after she is rested.

The groomer said she was very good. He said at times she would jump up because she wanted to be held. Other than that no problems. He didn't want to give her back. I told him she was addictive









Another plus for the groomer he had another maltese there that he has been grooming for a long time and she looks gorgeous. I think he is a keeper. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh goodie I am glad it all went well, can't wait to see pictures though


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Can't wait to see pics!! I'm glad she was good during the grooming!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't wait to see how her cut turned out! I think that photo was great of that little girl.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay!! Can't wait to see pictures!









Also, I can't tell you how happy I am to hear a good grooming story for once!!!


----------

